# IH 300 Utility 1955



## Rodsih300 (Apr 4, 2014)

I have a 1955 300U that I am restoring. I am about to start installing the new wiring harness (most of the old wiring was gone). I know which wires go to the ignition and light switches, but i have no idea what teminal they go on. The wiring schematic only shows the wires and not the terminals. 

Can anyone provide a reference or hint on how to figure this out?


Thanks to all of you who have read this Post. I am pleased to see that the wonderful lady mechanic at Steiner Tractor, sent me a sketch showing how to hook them up.


----------

